# SHENZHEN | Shimao Shenzhen-Hong Kong International Centre | 499m | 1637ft | Pro | 338m | 1108ft | 68 fl | 250m | 820ft | U/C



## z0rg

Longgang is planning Shenzhen's tallest.
http://news.winshang.com/html/061/0000.html
http://www.guandian.cn/article/20170320/184027.html

Concept render


----------



## z0rg

Learning that Shimao may be behind the project leaves me distraught though. Likely another tongue-in-cheek proposal by Shimao, who has swindled us with fake heights for ages.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
Shimao is a good developer though. If this gets build, but is only half as tall, that would STILL be good news as we didn't even know this project existed yesterday :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

Looks awesome! But lets see what will come out in the end


----------



## SkyscraperLover2K16

Another project for the booming Shenzhen, this kinda looks like an environmentally friendly building based on the render, this will be fun to see it rise if it gets built :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## KavirajG

Good stuff...will be a great addition to Shenzhen if this gets built!


----------



## KillerZavatar

any idea about the location. does that stadium on the right ring a bell for someone more familiar with the city?


----------



## FM 2258

This development looks amazing, I want to see it built.


----------



## bearb

KillerZavatar said:


> any idea about the location. does that stadium on the right ring a bell for someone more familiar with the city?


It is in Longgang. the stadium is the Unversiade Sports Centre


----------



## TowerVerre:)

This is a bad location in my opinion because in this area it would be a standalone building and wouldn't improve Shenzhen's skyline at all. So to build a megatall there would be kind of a waste.


----------



## alley cat

The location on the map:

https://www.google.ru/maps/@22.7020928,114.2029889,346a,35y,82.16h,72.98t/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Tom_Green

The building is really in the middle of nowhere...


----------



## Thorrr

Very beautiful :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

the most eastern as well as most northern supertall of the city. While it is really far away from other sizable skyscrapers, it helps in the whole megalopolis kind of sense. With supertalls spreading out the pearl river delta will basically have tall buildings everywhere. :cheers: In terms of 250m buildings Dongguan and Huizhou already have projects that are closer to Shenzhen than their core cities.


----------



## FM 2258

Tom_Green said:


> The building is really in the middle of nowhere...


Middle of nowhere will now become "somewhere"!  :cheers:


----------



## binhai

It's along a metro line, not directly in the center of town but hardly "nowhere"


----------



## droneriot

Supertalls in Shenzhen have always been spread all the way across the city, that this one is in yet another new area really shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone...?


----------



## z0rg

Another concept image


----------



## droneriot

I prefer it when they use simple boxes as placeholders for concept images rather than randomly taking another tower from a different city.


----------



## Sasha 74

very gorgeous


----------



## Scion

As of 4 hours ago, Shimao successfully purchased this parcel of land for 24,000,000,000 yuan.


----------



## z0rg

We will see. Shimao tends to announce fake heights all the time.


----------



## totaleclipse1985

Yeah, but one does not spend more than 3 billion USD for a plot to build small  so there is hope


----------



## Cadaeib

They spend more than 3,5 billion USD ?? OMG are you sure ? It's more expensive than a skyscraper. What's the superficy ?


----------



## totaleclipse1985

Cadaeib said:


> They spend more than 3,5 billion USD ?? OMG are you sure ? It's more expensive than a skyscraper. What's the superficy ?


It's a huge site with a planned megatall and several skyscrapers - and Shenzhen economically now is China's number 3 city. Seems like a reasonable investment.


----------



## KillerZavatar

hope they'll use that investment and start parts of the project there soon then.


----------



## z0rg

The larger the plot, the more chances to become a neverending multiphase one. And Shimao is known to be prone to leave the tallest tower in a masterplan for the latest


----------



## oscillation

by 小渔村 *Small fishing village*


----------



## Chris666

I think in 20 years...shenzen and hong kong are one city...just 10 km between them.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
Shenzhen and Hong Kong will never be one city as long they drive on different sides of the road, speak different languages, have different currency and different law enforcement. no matter how close they are together.


----------



## germantower

The hills, mountains and rice fields inbetween are the major natural barriers for that to happen. The other factor is, Hong Kongers arent really thrilled to share their city with people from mainland China.


----------



## Gabriel900

If only Shenzhen builds one megatall of all the ones they keep on proposing


----------



## tokyo-hypa

Well one of the SZ2030 Development Strategy's objective is: "Build a world class city region by development and through collaboration with Hong Kong"

_Maturing Megacities: The Pearl River Delta in Progressive Transformation/ Schoon 2014
_


----------



## oscillation

688 meters Shenzhen Shenzhen Hong Kong International Centre opened its first grand ceremony!


----------



## z0rg

Nice. But remember it's Shimao, they may end up bulding a 299.99999999999999999999m midrise.


----------



## williamhou2005

*Kicking off work on ‘China’s future tallest building’, Hong Kong tycoon Hui Wing-mau lauds bay area plan

Property mogul says city’s young entrepreneurs could benefit from the business environment just across the border in Shenzhen*

Hong Kong property tycoon Hui Wing-mau on Monday urged the city’s young people and entrepreneurs to seize opportunities afforded by the “Greater Bay Area”, as he kicked off work on China’s next top skyscraper in Shenzhen.

In an exclusive interview, the Shimao Group chairman also said he hoped a state leader would be tasked with promoting Beijing’s bay area project, aimed at socially and economically integrating Hong Kong, Macau and nine Guangdong cities. He said that would show the central government values the plan.

Hui said Hong Kong and Guangdong province could benefit from working more closely to drive their economies forward.

“Shenzhen and Hong Kong’s development was based on the mainland’s reform and opening up [from the late 1970s], when the mainland’s economy took off and created a lot of opportunities for Hong Kong. The Greater Bay Area is the second [wave of] opportunities and we must seize them,” he said.

But he said the plan required initiative from local businesspeople. He added: “It must not be the government doing all the work. Shenzhen has been trying to attract businesses and capital, and Hong Kong entrepreneurs need to find and develop good projects here ... [Hong Kong] has the money and skills, and mainland China has a huge market. It should be best for us to cooperate.”

Hui, a newly elected standing committee member of China’s top advisory body, the Chinese People’s Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC), was speaking after overseeing the foundation ceremony of his latest project in Shenzhen, alongside CPPCC vice-chairman Tung Chee-hwa, Shenzhen party secretary Wang Weizhong and mayor Chen Rugui.

The commercial-residential complex, called the Shenzhen-Hong Kong International Centre, comprises buildings such as an office tower planned to be about 700 metres (2,300 feet) tall, a young people’s entrepreneurial and start-up centre, a museum, a hotel, a performing arts hub and an international school. Its expected cost is 40 to 50 billion yuan (US$6 billion to US$8 billion).

When completed, in 2024 at the earliest, its tower is expected to be China’s tallest building, surpassing the Shanghai Tower.

The 830-metre Burj Khalifa in Dubai is currently the world’s tallest skyscraper, ahead of the Shanghai Tower. Hong Kong’s tallest building, the 484-metre International Commerce Centre, ranks 11th in the world.

Hui, whose net worth financial magazine Forbes estimates at US$8.2 billion, noted that Guangdong cities like Shenzhen have increasing numbers of “start-up centres”, or relatively cheap office space for young people. He said Hong Kong’s young people could benefit from such facilities, including the one to be included in his new project.

“There are centres for people to start their business in [many districts] of Shenzhen. If Hong Kong’s young people have good ideas and products, there are cheap office units ... dormitories, funds and low-interest loans for them to apply for,” he said.

At a meeting in Beijing earlier this month, Shenzhen’s former party secretary Wang Rong, who chairs the provincial CPPCC in Guangdong, proposed that a state leader – that is, a very senior member of the government – should guide the Greater Bay Area project, as the province’s cooperation with Hong Kong and Macau had in the past been more talk than action. Hui said he agreed.

Some Hong Kong business leaders believe a vice-premier will be tasked with the project, but Hui said that it would be appropriate for any state leader to take the job. 

“The Greater Bay Area project is a national strategy endorsed in the [Communist Party’s] 19th congress last year ... so Beijing is attaching much importance to the project,” he said.

“It might not be a vice-premier, but it must be a state leader pushing it.”

The Post understands that Shimao has contacted the Hong Kong Palace Museum, which will showcase Chinese national treasures from 2022, with a view to exhibiting artefacts at the Shenzhen site. The group is also negotiating with Harrow International School about opening its fifth Asian branch at the complex, after Hong Kong, Beijing, Shanghai and Bangkok.

This article appeared in the South China Morning Post print edition as: Sky’s the limit for Greater Bay Area, tycoon Hui says

http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...inas-future-tallest-building-hong-kong-tycoon


----------



## Munwon

z0rg said:


> Nice. But remember it's Shimao, they may end up bulding a 299.99999999999999999999m midrise.


Changsha :lol:


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Nice, but why at this location? It will end up lonely like Goldin Finance 117...


----------



## Twopsy

williamhou2005 said:


> When completed, in 2024 at the earliest, its tower is expected to be China’s tallest building, surpassing the Shanghai Tower.


I think if he wants China's tallest building in 2024, he has to go much taller than 668 metres. That height might make it only the third or fourth tallest tower in Shenzhen by then.


----------



## williamhou2005

Twopsy said:


> I think if he wants China's tallest building in 2024, he has to go much taller than 668 metres. That height might make it only the third or fourth tallest tower in Shenzhen by then.



There are height limits due to proximity to the airport in most of the city centers of Shenzhen, Futian District (600m, look at how Pingan got reduced from 660m to 599m), Qianhai (400m max??), Houhai (400m max??), Technology & Software park (400m max??), Shenzhen Bay Super Headquarters (540m max??)

So it looks like most projects in the most developed areas of Shenzhen are not going to escape the 600m/ 540m/400m height restrictions. With maybe the exception of Caiwuwei in Luohu district, where KK100 are Shun Hing Square are located. 

So it looks like this tower in the relatively remote suburb of Shenzhen will claim the crown at least in Shenzhen if they proceed as planned.


----------



## Fotografer

Change title to 700 m!


----------



## Victhor

Just saw this published this week in ThatsShanghai, they are usually not very accurate with this kind of news
China's Next Tallest Building Under Construction in Shenzhen
http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/RSShwITvNlKsIaqhCOtvzA


----------



## oscillation

by johnny23


----------



## Munwon

where is this property located?


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

^^
http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=22.703682&lon=114.211056&z=17&m=b


----------



## KillerZavatar

so far away from everything else


----------



## UHED

This is like a very amateur copy of Shanghai Tower. Extremely meaningless design.


----------



## Munwon

^ good, far from the airport. lol
UHED, I doubt we have seen the final design.


----------



## maldini

Twopsy said:


> I think if he wants China's tallest building in 2024, he has to go much taller than 668 metres. That height might make it only the third or fourth tallest tower in Shenzhen by then.


Which buildings in Shenzhen will be taller than this by then?

It looks like the location of Shenzhen airport is not good for tall buildings. They picked the wrong location for the airport decades ago, therefore it now affects the building of megatall buildings.


----------



## Twopsy

maldini said:


> Which buildings in Shenzhen will be taller than this by then?
> 
> It looks like the location of Shenzhen airport is not good for tall buildings. They picked the wrong location for the airport decades ago, therefore it now affects the building of megatall buildings.


1: Caiwuwei Center, 760 metres
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1498422

2.Shenwan Station Towers (the tallest of them), 680 metres
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1639150

3.China Resources Hubei Old Village Redevelopment, 830 metres
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1589473

and a few ones that are proposed, but less certain to be build.

Of course I do not know which ones will be completed in 2024, but that is still six years from now, so they could build all of them in that time frame.


----------



## oscillation

1788111


----------



## ssoott

Another megatall in Shenzhen-Wuhan area? They never learn icard:


----------



## Ingenioren

http://m.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/ec...inas-future-tallest-building-hong-kong-tycoon


----------



## Scion

Munwon said:


> ^ good, far from the airport. lol


LOL indeed! :lol:

Friend just flew in from Chongqing on Shenzhen Airlines flight ZH9960. The red dotted line is the path the plane took to land at the airport. I've used the arrow to point out the location of this tower. :lol:


----------



## Ryer

delete


----------



## Northern Lotus

ssoott said:


> Another megatall in Shenzhen-Wuhan area? They never learn icard:


Shenzhen is next to Hong Kong in southern China; Wuhan is located in the middle of China.


----------



## Zaz965

but I would dream a unique city linking shenzhen and wuhan :grass::grass:
it would be huge


----------



## oscillation

by yumikoma


----------



## ed500

Larger render









https://www.sino-usinnovationtimes.com/2018/03/27/深圳第一高楼开建，深港国际中心建成将超600米/


----------



## KillerZavatar

sweet design!


----------



## losrollosdelpipa

This is probably the only megatall in Shenzhen that will probably get built. It's the furthest one away from the airport unlike the other proposals.


----------



## pecgw

http://www.businessinsider.com/china-worlds-second-tallest-skyscraper-shenzhen-2018-7


----------



## Saudad

^^

In China, construction has begun on Shimao Shenzhen-Hong Kong International Centre, which could become the world's second largest skyscraper.
At 2,191 feet tall, it will surpass the Shanghai Tower.
The project builds on Shenzhen's urban development boom.
Chinese cities have some of the world's tallest skyscrapers, including the 1,965-foot-tall Ping An Finance Centre in Shenzhen, the 1,739-foot-tall CTF Finance Centre in Guangzhou, and the 1,732-foot-tall China Zun tower in Beijing.

More recently. construction began on the mega-tall Shimao Shenzhen-Hong Kong International Centre in Shenzhen.

At 2,191 feet tall, it could become the second tallest skyscraper in the world when it opens in 2024. (The even taller Dubai One Tower is also currently under construction.) As Dezeen notes, both high rises will surpass the 2,073-foot-tall Shanghai Tower, which currently holds the title of world's second tallest skyscraper.

Shimao Group, the Shenzhen-Hong Kong International Centre's developer, is not releasing many design details yet, but China Daily reports that the firm has invested about $7.5 billion in the project. It will have a floor surface area of over 3.4 million square feet.

The tower will be part of a larger complex that includes apartments, offices, a startup incubator, hotels, shopping centers, international schools, and a convention center in Shenzhen's Longgang district.

The project builds on the city's urbanization boom, which began in 1979 when China opened itself to capitalism and foreign investment. Shenzhen — a formerly poor fishing community of just 30,000 people — was the first city the country chose to rapidly develop.

Since then, the city has transformed into one of China's largest tech hubs and epicenters of high-rise development. In 2017, Shenzhen completed more skyscrapers than any other city in the world. By some estimates, Shenzhen's population now exceeds 12.5 million, making it one of the fastest growing megacities.

http://www.businessinsider.com/china-worlds-second-tallest-skyscraper-shenzhen-2018-7


----------



## oscillation

https://c.m.163.com/news/a/DN0FN5TD04178D6R.html?spss=newsapp&from=groupmessage&isappinstalled=0

:nuts: 800m ASL
rumors or true~750m real height

http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2742983&extra=page=1&page=36

:naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by vazb


----------



## TOKYO_COP

ed500 said:


> Posted on Gaoloumi by vazb



The top right image is not a render of the Shenzhen project. hno:

That image is the aerial views from the Burj Khalifa


----------



## oscillation

by sinasohu


----------



## ed500

^^ The prep plot above is the red plot here










Main tower location


----------



## oscillation

by 任逸 *Ren Yi*










*blue:* * 700+*


















*red:*


----------



## Speechless.♥

Very interesting project, but I don´t believe there´s a chance this will be build with this height. In the end the developer will need to build it cheaper, so he´ll cut it to 334. Shenzhen miss one iconic tower. They should build Pingan´s spire rather than this building


----------



## The-Real-Link

Maybe they wanted to show how the view or such would look from such a height even if it's not BK of course.


----------



## Scion

First pile for the tower being driven into the soil


----------



## Munwon




----------



## Tom_Green

Somehow i believe they don`t want any tower taller than the Shanghai Tower in an other chinese city. If there was a proposal for a 700m+ tower in Shanghai i would believe that it will be build. But nothing over 600m in any other chinese city.


----------



## goodybear

^^I believe (but I'm not entirely sure) that Shanghai has a different planning and aviation authority, which means they do not need permission from Beijing if they want to build a megatall, unlike the other cities which rely on permission at the national level.


----------



## Tom_Green

goodybear said:


> ^^I believe (but I'm not entirely sure) that Shanghai has a different planning and aviation authority, which means they do not need permission from Beijing if they want to build a megatall, unlike the other cities which rely on permission at the national level.


I think politics are more important than plane security. The risk is very very low. If a tower is 599m oder 668m doesn`t change much in terms of safety but in the ranking of the tallest tower in China.


----------



## Cranesetc

Scion said:


> First pile for the tower being driven into the soil


Firstly, what a mess of a construction site! I would worry about the quality of the workmanship if a piling contractor really works like that.

Secondly the small diameter of the pile and the relatively light reinforcement suggests it is not a pile for a Mega Tall. Not for load bearing foundations anyway.


----------



## pteranodon

As was shown in the recent pictures, this is not the site of the megatall.


----------



## Scion

Masterplan video:






Note: The main tower is will be completely redesigned by Adrian Smith & Gordon Gill. The one shown in the video is a placeholder designed by Gensler.


----------



## ed500

http://mvp.leju.com/article/6442289388768025473.html


----------



## Equario

Speechless.♥;155692806 said:


> *As far as I know, Shenzhen can´t build over 399m. Towers over 400 are by some strange power banned in SZ.* 700 m tower? Maybe in 2100. Terrible rumor  Such a projects over 600m are pretty boring, noone believe it. I´d welcome reasonable project 400 - 499, that´s what Shenzhen really needs, because the city has so many 300 - 399 buildings that supertalls with this height begins to be boring. I don´t understand why developers can´t build buildings 300 - 399 in Shanghai, where is lack of them.


In Shenzhen, there are skyscrapers that are higher than 399m: Ping An Finance Centre is 599 m, KK100 is 442 m.


----------



## c^3

Equario said:


> And that's not the only reason. Commercially, it's a bad area: it's far from the airport/train stations. It's far from Luohu and Futian (financial districts), even more far from Nanshan (IT district).
> 
> Thus, I don't see many companies moving from these areas to this skyscraper. Unless Shimao is betting to house factories office staff in this tower, giving them closer access to the factory site.
> 
> P.S. the tower itself is gorgeous.


Clearly there is a established axis from Qianhai-Nanshan IT Park-Futian-Luohu, but the city is huge, the axis Longgang-Pishan represents the other half of the city, is also undergoing a massive residencial development and needs too some kind of tech/business center.

The core of this east part of Shenzhen is around Longcheng Park, with the administrative and cultural buildings in one side, and the sports and education centers in the other. This last one, will be the location of this tower. Just adjacent to the Shenzhen Universiade Sports Centre, which is one of the icons of the city and its transformation. Also near three university campuses: the Chinese University of Hong Kong, the Shenzhen Institute of Information Technoloogy and the Beijing Institute of Techcnology/Moscow State University. And also adjacent to the Tusincere Science and Technology Park.

Two highways in the area and the Shenzhen East Station is within 10 metro stations(same distance from Keji yuan or Houhai to Futian Railway Station) or 30 minutes by car. Pinghu train stations also 30 minutes by car (where is located by the way the China South International Materials City)

Maybe not the right place for the new architectural icon of Shenzhen(who knows?), and maybe it would be better a more conservative approach regarding the heights(who knows?), but i dont think creating a tech/business/commercial subcenter here for the east part of Shenzhen is a bad idea.


----------



## williamhou2005

Equario said:


> And that's not the only reason. Commercially, it's a bad area: it's far from the airport/train stations. It's far from Luohu and Futian (financial districts), even more far from Nanshan (IT district).
> 
> Thus, I don't see many companies moving from these areas to this skyscraper. Unless Shimao is betting to house factories office staff in this tower, giving them closer access to the factory site.
> 
> P.S. the tower itself is gorgeous.



There is the massive Shenzhen "Going East Initiative" in order to combat imbalance in city-wide development, for which the city is investing 1.6 trillion yuan (US$254 billion) in the East. 

The initiative was well-known a few years ago, however it is kind of not in line with the Greater Bay Area initiative (GBA), which is more focused on Western Shenzhen (Qianhai, Nanshan district) in the "Bay Area" as the core economic engine of the GBA. 

They could be ambitious enough to execute both initiatives simultaneously, on opposite fronts. :lol: 

http://www.szdaily.com/content/2016-11/16/content_14268615.htm


----------



## Speechless.♥

Equario said:


> In Shenzhen, there are skyscrapers that are higher than 399m: Ping An Finance Centre is 599 m, KK100 is 442 m.


 Don´joke please  I know, but I talked about something different... In Shenzhen there are too much U/C or finished buildings with height over 300m (20) and so few buildings with height over 400m (2). It´s a pity... Shanghai has different problem - 4 buildings over 400 and 4 over 300. Imagine, that some city has only 350 - 360m skyscrapers... It´s boring, heights should be different... And to be honest, I thing buildings with height 400 - 499 are best looking skyscrapers :cheers: I can´t help myself, but one 440m building is in the city more interesting than 4 buildings with heighr 340m, but of course, developers will build what is cheap and earns mor money, I really understand it.


----------



## ravattar

It looks like gains ******


----------



## Zaz965

another troll developer :grass:


----------



## Orbiting

Equario said:


> And that's not the only reason. Commercially, it's a bad area: it's far from the airport/train stations. It's far from Luohu and Futian (financial districts), even more far from Nanshan (IT district).
> 
> Thus, I don't see many companies moving from these areas to this skyscraper. Unless Shimao is betting to house factories office staff in this tower, giving them closer access to the factory site.
> 
> P.S. the tower itself is gorgeous.



Its just unneeded development being used to keep a failing economy afloat. 

Bubbles bubbles everywhere, which one will pop first.


----------



## 3tmk

Equario said:


> The level of photoshopping people in the renders is hilarious :lol::lol:


Magnificent render made to look like it was taken on a selfie-stick dangled over the edge of the observatory at 700m by a sulking guy. It's practically art.

Also, are we to believe that they will have an open-air observatory area at the top of a supposedly 700m tall tower, with basically just a short guardrail?

I have to join the skepticism in this thread regarding the troll developer.

As for the skyscraper itself, it is phenomenally gorgeous, it would be a shame if it were to be cut down because it has great lines.


----------



## Twopsy

I wonder how many different shapes of facade elements are needed for such a design. That could be a major problem, because you always need to have a few elements of every shape on stock for the case of a damage.

I like the swimming pool a few floors under the observation deck. It would easily be the highest pool in a building.


----------



## jain ladda

*China's Tallest Building: Plans for 700 meter Megatall Skyscraper Revealed*


----------



## pesto

Architecture lover said:


> The design reminds us all why we love architecture so much.
> I just don't think it'll make it till the end, we saw what happened to the last Adrian S. Gordon G. project in China.
> So.


Uh...

Looks more like the reason we love women. I think that somebody is having a good laugh.


----------



## aquamaroon

pesto said:


> Uh...
> 
> Looks more like the reason we love women. I think that somebody is having a good laugh.


If you think this is funny I can't wait for you to see Qatar in 2022












:lol:


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳

digging has begun


----------



## CHINA0086

By _摩天圳_ from Gaoloumi


----------



## Scion

z0rg said:


> Remember it's Shimao. A total troll concerning heights.


:yes::yes::yes:

The Urban Planning and Land Resources Commission of Shenzhen Municipality specifically said the height of the planned tallest tower (on plot 01-07) is limited at approximately 600m, subject to final approval by Civil Aviation.











And then Shimao went ahead on its own accord and asked AS+GG to design a 700m tower for that plot..... :lol::lol: I'm hoping Adrian Smith knows this fact so the disappointment won't be as bad as Wuhan Greenland.


----------



## CHINA0086

Scion said:


> :yes::yes::yes:
> 
> The Urban Planning and Land Resources Commission of Shenzhen Municipality specifically said the height of the planned tallest tower (on plot 01-07) is limited at approximately 600m, subject to final approval by Civil Aviation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then Shimao went ahead on its own accord and asked AS+GG to design a 700m tower for that plot..... :lol::lol: I'm hoping Adrian Smith knows this fact so the disappointment won't be as bad as Wuhan Greenland.


November's old news,and it's just asked advice to public,not the final confirm documents. 
dont need worry for AS+GG.


----------



## CxIxMaN

aquamaroon said:


> If you think this is funny I can't wait for you to see Qatar in 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


looks like an Abalone

while the Hong Kong Shenzhen Tower looks like a Razor Clam


----------



## Orbiting

Oh its a clam all right....


----------



## ed500

*700m approved*
https://www.toutiao.com/a1625154073401355


----------



## Hudson11

ed500 said:


> *700m approved*
> https://www.toutiao.com/a1625154073401355


google translated. 



> 【deal! The Shenzhen-Hong Kong International Center has received an official approval, with a height of 700 meters! 】 On February 11th, Longgang District held a mobilization meeting to implement the “Implementing the Year of Urban Quality Improvement and Continued Biennial Work”. *The reporter learned from the meeting that the Shenzhen Port International Center has received official construction approval, and the height of the main building was officially determined to be 700 meters.* (via South +)


----------



## Hudson11

Scion said:


> It's all over boys... AS+GG should start to prepare for a faith the same as Wuhan Greenland...
> 
> The Ministry of Housing and Urban-Rural Development (MOHURD) has turned NIMBY and will announce a nationwide ban on all skyscrapers taller than 500 metres sometime this year. Stay tuned.



well, at least Shenzhen finished Pingan FC. I wonder if there's a practical reason? How has the market for tall buildings in general been in China? I figure that not all of the new supertall office buildings have been filled throughout the country. Those have made up the bulk of China's recent boom, no?


----------



## zwamborn

2019-04-01 by reny820518


----------



## trustevil

Where do you get that info from scion?


----------



## Scion

^^ I work in the construction and engineering industry in HK and China. These info gets passed around between colleagues and people from various contracting firms.


----------



## Justinos

On gaolumi they say this gossip is not credible and will not affect this project. I don't know if your info is more accurate or not, but I honestly hope it's not


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^I hope so too :/
But I can tell from experience that he is usually right.


----------



## trustevil

Heresy! Blasphemy! Say it aint so! A few months time and we'll know. But they did get the airspace of up to 700m. Myb that is gospel.


----------



## Twopsy

Sooner or later a building taller than Shanghai Tower will be built in either Taipei or Hong Kong. That will make the Chinese government reconsider that policy. I think for China megatall buildings are still a reason for national pride. Why not allow them if there are investors who pay for them?


----------



## 88-777

Well technically govt loans pay for them.


----------



## Scion

In an interview with Tan Quan (Planning Chief of the Shenzhen Urban Planning and Natural Resources Administration) today by Shenzhen TV News, Tan Quan says *"there are currently no approved skyscraper for constructon taller than Ping An Finance Center in Shenzhen."* He went on the say "The various schemes you see on the internet with 800 metres tall towers are all conceptual and visionary from various designers. These schemes have not entered the government's approval procedure."

http://static.scms.sztv.com.cn/ysz/zx/tj/28154907.shtml


----------



## Munwon

The design of this is so good it can be 50-60 meter shorter and look fantastic. Ping an is not a short building at all. I'm really looking at this as a new phase in Chinese development. China is maturing, its already the second most powerful economy in the world soon to be the first. They really aren't going to need to impress anyone. My prediction we will see over a hundred 350m-500m buildings built in China with fantastic designs just not as tall as before in the next decade. I guess its up to the Middle East and India now. Who knows maybe the US or Africa too.


----------



## 88-777

China is going to have a very hard correction soon. The govt is already cracking down very hard in preparation.


----------



## Atmosphere

^^ Perhaps, but China is so big, like previous corrections and crashes, not all parts of the country are affected due to different economic systems. Shenzhen could be fine for the next few decades.


----------



## 88-777

The govt lives on the idea that everything will improve for everyone forever. Favoring one region is civil war.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Atmosphere said:


> ^^ Perhaps, but China is so big, like previous corrections and crashes, not all parts of the country are affected due to different economic systems. Shenzhen could be fine for the next few decades.


Aren't Shenzen's property prices the most inflated of them all? Given the economic activity of the city, high prices might be justified, but last I heard they'd grown well past ridiculous. I think it's overly optimistic to think Shenzen won't be affected when the correction comes.


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by sinasohu


----------



## trustevil

That article only talks about no plans for a building higher than ping an in the financial district. As far as I know this isn't in the same district so that report should be taken with a grain of salt. Another thing is he said 800m buildings this isn't even 700m. Im sure we will find out in time. I mean there's a billboard with the building picture on it. Not saying much but wasn't this already approved? Myb the prep is for other buildings in the master plan?


----------



## Speechless.♥

Projects 500m+ in China are over... We can see it everywhere - Wuhan, Shenyang. No project 500+ are U/C in China now... Maybe Goldin Finance will turn out all right, but now it looks to me like it is on hold again. China had excellent projects like Pingan, CTF Tianjin, or Wuhan Greenland, but wasn´t able to build it in some amazing skyline, like Shanghai, so I don´t wonder the projects didn´t succeed. We´ll have to wait the day when Chicna´s economy is over 10%, that will be time to build another megatall  Unfortunately, world crise is coming now.


----------



## 88-777

China will never be over 10%. Its 6-7% percent numbers are agreed to be bs except by the chinese.


----------



## Speechless.♥

88-777 said:


> China will never be over 10%. Its 6-7% percent numbers are agreed to be bs except by the chinese.


 I know, it was just irony. Till 2023 China would slow to 5,6% and USA to 1,4%.


----------



## oscillation

via rlingwong

by *jona0755 *









by *phogart*


----------



## Scion

Kyll.Ing. said:


> Aren't Shenzen's property prices the most inflated of them all? Given the economic activity of the city, high prices might be justified, but last I heard they'd grown well past ridiculous. I think it's overly optimistic to think Shenzen won't be affected when the correction comes.


Residential selling price per sq ft in Shenzhen is extremely expensive. This study says it is more expensive than Beijing, Shanghai and New York. Being Asia's tech capital bordering Asia's financial capital in the midst of the world's manufacturing capital will have that effect on housing prices.


----------



## noms78

Any chance of this one getting cut to 500m like caiwuwei center?


----------



## totaleclipse1985

unfortunately I think that's very likely


----------



## noms78

Adrian Smith is gonna be pissed... again


----------



## Munwon

This building can be designed shorter. They at least have time.


----------



## oscillation

by sinasohu


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by HQB


----------



## ed500

Posted on bbs.szhome by 坐看云起笑看人生


----------



## ZZ-II

Quite similar to Shanghai Tower


----------



## KillerZavatar

yeah, looks like a stretched Shanghai Tower :cheers:


----------



## ddes

I'm disappointed by the lack of originality displayed by Shenzhen skyscrapers... Each one seems to be an attempt to one up Shanghai, wnich is a pity since they abandon great original concepts


----------



## Transhumanista

I just hope there will be a skyscraper in Shenzhen higher than Shanghai Tower


----------



## Hudson11

I don't really care too much about how it looks, just get something taller than 600m while Shenzhen is on the up.


----------



## zwamborn

2019-05-13 by levincc


----------



## BLD66

Architectural porn award of the century. Stunning!


----------



## ed500

http://www.shimaogroup.com/smlist/view.php?aid=667


----------



## Jillestalin

wow wow, so sexyyy


----------



## Pohtija

That's the proper way to put that highest floor into good use!  For everybody to enjoy! And yes, that is one sexy megatall!


----------



## KillerZavatar

i'm on a conference in CUHK right next to this tower next week. sadly quite a while before this beauty is rising :cheers:


----------



## The-Real-Link

I hope they build it as-is. Looks stunning.


----------



## bluesky3000

Wow the view will be crazy nice, no surrounding buildings!


----------



## ed500

https://cj.sina.com.cn/articles/view/1686524201/6486512901900gsp1


----------



## ed500

https://xian.news.fang.com/open/32511121.html


----------



## ed500

https://shimaoshengangguojizhongxin.fang.com/


----------



## skeletal pasta

The next logical step from Shanghai Tower.


----------



## towerpower123

It's an absolutely gorgeous tower but the streetscape is horribly suburban and car dependent!


----------



## KillerZavatar

walked past the site. couldn't look in. With Shimao as the developer it looks good that this will actually happen. But this also means that the height is not secure as all, Shimao likes to cut heights after all.


----------



## droneriot

towerpower123 said:


> It's an absolutely gorgeous tower but the streetscape is horribly suburban and car dependent!


Give it a bit, remember even Dubai already had some highrises when Shenzhen was still a fishing village.


----------



## ed500

http://www.sundo100.com/k/i/1609571.html


----------



## Speechless.♥

Beautiful design. If it was a plain box, I´d believe it would be true in 2050. Maybe I´m wrong, but aren´t buildings over 500m prohibited in China now?


----------



## DrDrodzak

600+ meters in no highrise area? Nah...


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by a138520562


----------



## hkskyline

*City’s new high-tech skyscraper unveiled *
June 28, 2019
Shenzhen Daily

THE world’s first observation deck combined with holographic technology will be built on the top of the Shimao Shenzhen-Hong Kong International Center in the Universiade New Town area in Longgang District, the Shimao Group announced Tuesday.

The Shimao Shenzhen-Hong Kong International Center, covering an area of nearly 320,000 square meters and having floor space of nearly 1.36 million square meters, will become a new landmark in Universiade New Town and the eastern hub of the city, according to southcn.com.

The center also preserves the area’s natural landscapes. It will promote cooperation between Shenzhen and Hong Kong, gathering high-end resources and advancing innovation development, said the report.

Unlike traditional commercial complexes, the Shenzhen-Hong Kong international center plans to combine all major city functions in one place, including a global business center to be designed by Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture (ASGG), world-renowned for its design of the Burj Khalifa, luxury hotels, international schools, high-end apartments, international exhibition centers, performance centers, libraries, galleries, the Shenzhen and Hong Kong youth cooperation and entrepreneurship centers, green squares and public bus stops.

The youth cooperation and entrepreneurship center will foster the transformation of research results, incubating high-tech companies.


----------



## ed500

http://www.shimaogroup.com/smlist/view.php?aid=748


----------



## citysquared

This is jaw-dropping. Please build it!


----------



## RoofHeightMatters

droneriot said:


> Give it a bit, remember even Dubai already had some highrises when Shenzhen was still a fishing village.


 Why would you mention Dubai as urban planning to aspire to? How odd.


He's right, there's a crapload of wasted, lost space in these renderings and it looks highly car-dependent.


----------



## graftin

Definitely gorgeous 
The top is great :cheers:


----------



## AlexeiSmirnoff

this is excellent!


----------



## oscillation

by reny820518


----------



## AlexeiSmirnoff

Superb, Shenzhen setting the tone in China.


----------



## ed500

Posted on bbs.szhome by surf_zheng


----------



## ed500

*New video*
https://v.qq.com/x/page/q09185gnbji.html


----------



## Gkena

Any latest development of the Building? Construction started??


----------



## cristianer

Thanks for the pics and vids. This is truly beautiful.


----------



## Gkena

can someone say whats the latest development of the construction?


----------



## noms78

I would be really surprised if this goes ahead at 655m. I thought the CPP recently set a country-wide height limit of 500m.


----------



## Jay

noms78 said:


> I would be really surprised if this goes ahead at 655m. I thought the CPP recently set a country-wide height limit of 500m.


Where did you hear that?


----------



## noms78

Jay said:


> Where did you hear that?


Heard it several months ago on this forum.


----------



## Sainton

My new favourite development. wOW!


----------



## ed500

Posted on bbs.szhome by 增桦


----------



## KNR

Looks like Shanghai Tower.


----------



## ed500

https://www.woodsbagot.com/news/woo...ao-shenkong-international-centre-in-shenzhen/


----------



## ed500

Posted on bbs.szhome by 增桦


----------



## trustevil

I wonder who decides what towers are weird. I think it's a budget thing honestly. If it were up to us enthusiats we'd have megatalls all around the world. But the world we live in is full of greed so the higher the demand the higher the cost.


----------



## KillerZavatar

trustevil said:


> I wonder who decides what towers are weird. I think it's a budget thing honestly. If it were up to us enthusiats we'd have megatalls all around the world. But the world we live in is full of greed so the higher the demand the higher the cost.


buildings with holes or large crowns are more expensive to build and provide less floor space as simple boxes. A megatall loses a lot of floor space just because of elevators and the taller it is the higher the price per floor gets. China wants developers to think economically instead of building just because they can and then ending up in financial troubles later. I think this is the main reason behind the cuts lately.


----------



## blacktrojan3921

noms78 said:


> Heard it several months ago on this forum.


I kind of wish someone would cite the source of this information, been looking all over the net and yet I can't find anything that shows a nationwide ban on constructing buildings over 500m


----------



## Rauth98

Dig around in that thread about the wuhan tower that got cut.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

blacktrojan3921 said:


> I kind of wish someone would cite the source of this information, been looking all over the net and yet I can't find anything that shows a nationwide ban on constructing buildings over 500m


I know I've seen somebody dig up the original source quite recently, but I can't remember where. The problem is that all of the primary sources are in Chinese, so even if I found it it would be hard to recognize.

A CNN article linked to this page as a source, but I have no idea at all what it's saying. It could be exactly what you're looking for, or an abstract poem about fluctuations in the price of eggs. It's all Chinese to me.

The issue was also discussed on this page of a thread about a potential megatall in Shenzhen, and as you can see the top post has embedded a post where the number 500 is seen a few times. Still, no idea how much of a source it is.

We might need some help from members who know Chinese to find the primary source again, and then we should pin it in the Megatalls discussion thread so we can find it easier the next time somebody asks.


----------



## williamhou2005

Kyll.Ing. said:


> I know I've seen somebody dig up the original source quite recently, but I can't remember where. The problem is that all of the primary sources are in Chinese, so even if I found it it would be hard to recognize.
> 
> A CNN article linked to this page as a source, but I have no idea at all what it's saying. It could be exactly what you're looking for, or an abstract poem about fluctuations in the price of eggs. It's all Chinese to me.
> 
> The issue was also discussed on this page of a thread about a potential megatall in Shenzhen, and as you can see the top post has embedded a post where the number 500 is seen a few times. Still, no idea how much of a source it is.
> 
> We might need some help from members who know Chinese to find the primary source again, and then we should pin it in the Megatalls discussion thread so we can find it easier the next time somebody asks.



The 1st source is about bus stations should be built within 500m of communities :lol:

The 2nd source is about a specific project in Shenzhen that has been reduced to 500m.

Actually there is a simple tool you can use that works very well:
https://translate.google.com/


----------



## blacktrojan3921

williamhou2005 said:


> The 1st source is about bus stations should be built within 500m of communities :lol:
> 
> The 2nd source is about a specific project in Shenzhen that has been reduced to 500m.
> 
> Actually there is a simple tool you can use that works very well:
> https://translate.google.com/


Indeed; and the further I searched, the less it is likely that it looks like there is even a nationwide ban. The best one I can find is that they can't build tall buildings near major airports for obvious reasons anymore.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
Maybe not an outright ban.
Instead, it seems to be more like, if someone proposes an over 500m building it will not get approved by the government and they instead suggest to reduce the height to 500m or below. 
But I do remember a document being posted confirming this 500m limit. Wish i could remember what thread it was.


----------



## williamhou2005

blacktrojan3921 said:


> Indeed; and the further I searched, the less it is likely that it looks like there is even a nationwide ban. The best one I can find is that they can't build tall buildings near major airports for obvious reasons anymore.




It is very likely there is not such a regulation, officially. No solid evidence or statement has been seen.

However, it does look like there is a limit. How do you explain what happened to the u/c Megatall in Wuhan? And other cities that everything is suddenly revised to below 500m?


----------



## trustevil

williamhou2005 said:


> blacktrojan3921 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed; and the further I searched, the less it is likely that it looks like there is even a nationwide ban. The best one I can find is that they can't build tall buildings near major airports for obvious reasons anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> It is very likely there is not such a regulation, officially. No solid evidence or statement has been seen.
> 
> However, it does look like there is a limit. How do you explain what happened to the u/c Megatall in Wuhan? And other cities that everything is suddenly revised to below 500m?
Click to expand...

Think about the height decrease in Wuhan was because of flight paths. Myb most of the buildings above 500m pose a risk to flight paths.


----------



## Scion

Civil Aviation's height limit is measured from sea level and is designed to protect the safe operation of aircraft in and out of a city's airports.

This new nationwide height limit of 500m measured from ground level is imposed by the Ministry of Housing and Urban Rural Development (i.e. direct order from Beijing), and is intended to crack down on corruption, hedonism and conspicuous consumption.

Those 2 above height limits have very little correlation to one another, but both (whichever one is stricter) must be obeyed by all construction projects.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Scion said:


> Civil Aviation's height limit is measured from sea level and is designed to protect the safe operation of aircraft in and out of a city's airports.
> 
> This new nationwide height limit of 500m measured from ground level is imposed by the Ministry of Housing and Urban Rural Development (i.e. direct order from Beijing), and is intended to crack down on corruption, hedonism and conspicuous consumption.
> 
> Those 2 above height limits have very little correlation to one another, but both (whichever one is stricter) must be obeyed by all construction projects.


do you have an official statement from the housing and urban rural development ministry? it would be useful if we could pin it somewhere and then link the thread whenever this topic comes up


----------



## Scion

^^ The statement from Ministry of Housing and Urban Rural Development is done internally to all construction and engineering firms in China. They do not wish to have it publicly posted.


----------



## trustevil

Scion has no proof of that so let's take what he says with a grain of salt until there is evidence of such an order. I remember he posted some chinese orders to restrict height on certain projects but those were all because of flight paths.


----------



## Scion

It is not my responsibility to provide concrete evidence of government policy to this website, nor does Beijing think they need to deliver their directive to anyone outside of the construction industry (such as an enthusiast website). You are free to not believe what I say, I will continue to repeat the fact that MOHURD has a nationwide height limit of 500m whenever someone here asks about it.


----------



## Fotografer

Scion said:


> It is not my responsibility to provide concrete evidence of government policy to this website, nor does Beijing think they need to deliver their directive to anyone outside of the construction industry (such as an enthusiast website). You are free to not believe what I say, I will continue to repeat the fact that MOHURD has a nationwide height limit of 500m whenever someone here asks about it.


But why is the limit?


----------



## williamhou2005

trustevil said:


> Scion has no proof of that so let's take what he says with a grain of salt until there is evidence of such an order. I remember he posted some chinese orders to restrict height on certain projects but those were all because of flight paths.



In China, orders or decisions are often secretive or not publicised. 

Public discussions are always discouraged if something could be controversial and destabilise the society. 

You do not look for proof, instead should look for subtle signs, and feel the difference. When you master the art of it, you will be able to predict the future as if you have insider information.


----------



## trustevil

Scion said:


> It is not my responsibility to provide concrete evidence of government policy to this website, nor does Beijing think they need to deliver their directive to anyone outside of the construction industry (such as an enthusiast website). You are free to not believe what I say, I will continue to repeat the fact that MOHURD has a nationwide height limit of 500m whenever someone here asks about it.


 No its not your job. But wondering where you are getting this information from? MOHURD? What's that? So Shanghai gets special privileges then lol?


----------



## KillerZavatar

Fotografer said:


> But why is the limit?


It seems like a lot of very ambitious projects are more for prestige than actual usefulness. large crown and complicated megatall structures increase costs of a building, but not usable floor area. If a project fails midway to get financing it will stand empty for many years. It seems like the government wants to take a hard stance against corruption on one side, and wants their buildings to give an image of efficiency and environment friendliness on the other side. A lot of Chinese skyscrapers lately lost their spire or large crowns, a lot of purely aesthetic features were trimmed down in favor of more "reasonable" architecture.

I get the point of this strategy, but as a skyscraper enthusiast it still makes me sad. A lot of new technologies and progress comes from trying something new that noone has ever done before, and this approach kind of goes against the innovation spirit that I love about China. I am kind of hoping the rope-less elevators to make more appearances in the coming decade, this might make megatalls more "useful" in the grand scheme of things and the wave of ever more and taller buildings might come back.

That being said, there is no slowdown in sight of skyscrapers in china. We have more than ever tall buildings on their way, just not buildings over 500m


----------



## Thalassophoneus

KillerZavatar said:


> It seems like a lot of very ambitious projects are more for prestige than actual usefulness. large crown and complicated megatall structures increase costs of a building, but not usable floor area. If a project fails midway to get financing it will stand empty for many years. It seems like the government wants to take a hard stance against corruption on one side, and wants their buildings to give an image of efficiency and environment friendliness on the other side. A lot of Chinese skyscrapers lately lost their spire or large crowns, a lot of purely aesthetic features were trimmed down in favor of more "reasonable" architecture.
> 
> I get the point of this strategy, but as a skyscraper enthusiast it still makes me sad. A lot of new technologies and progress comes from trying something new that noone has ever done before, and this approach kind of goes against the innovation spirit that I love about China. I am kind of hoping the rope-less elevators to make more appearances in the coming decade, this might make megatalls more "useful" in the grand scheme of things and the wave of ever more and taller buildings might come back.
> 
> That being said, there is no slowdown in sight of skyscrapers in china. We have more than ever tall buildings on their way, just not buildings over 500m


Megatalls will become widespread only when they are truly needed. We should be glad that we have the Shanghai Tower and Burj Khalifa, which actually doesn't even need to be that tall.


----------



## blacktrojan3921

KillerZavatar said:


> It seems like a lot of very ambitious projects are more for prestige than actual usefulness. large crown and complicated megatall structures increase costs of a building, but not usable floor area. If a project fails midway to get financing it will stand empty for many years. It seems like the government wants to take a hard stance against corruption on one side, and wants their buildings to give an image of efficiency and environment friendliness on the other side. A lot of Chinese skyscrapers lately lost their spire or large crowns, a lot of purely aesthetic features were trimmed down in favor of more "reasonable" architecture.
> 
> I get the point of this strategy, but as a skyscraper enthusiast it still makes me sad. A lot of new technologies and progress comes from trying something new that noone has ever done before, and this approach kind of goes against the innovation spirit that I love about China. I am kind of hoping the rope-less elevators to make more appearances in the coming decade, this might make megatalls more "useful" in the grand scheme of things and the wave of ever more and taller buildings might come back.
> 
> That being said, there is no slowdown in sight of skyscrapers in china. We have more than ever tall buildings on their way, just not buildings over 500m


I'll be honest; as someone who is pretty jaded when it comes to humanity, I am very skeptical of the whole anti-corruption angle, especially considering that according to international observers, Xi's anti-corruption campaign has barely made a dent. 

I do get the fact that a lot of these megatall projects are more about prestige than usefulness; but then again, considering that most of these megatall skyscrapers are being proposed/constructed in countries that have authoritarian (if not totalitarian regimes), it's kind of like a given, since authoritarian regimes don't have to worry as much of drawing the ire of citizens over wasted money, since they can't boot out the government anyhow.


----------



## Gkena

any latest development of the project?


----------



## ed500

Posted on bbs.szhome by 增桦


----------



## Hudson11

looks like soil testing and infrastructure work, along with some shoring. A good sign.


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## Munwon

Awesome project. Even the residential towers look very good and high quality!


----------



## trustevil

No word on height reduction yet? Maybe by the time this thing gets to rising they'll ease up on the restrictions?


----------



## ed500

Posted on bbs.szhome

by gjj




























by 增桦


----------



## Hudson11

where is the footprint of the tower in all of this? The foundation for something is being constructed.


----------



## little universe

^^


That is the *Shenzhen Universiade Sports Centre* Site in* Longgang District*. 

Google Earth Image shows below:


----------



## saiho

Hudson11 said:


> where is the footprint of the tower in all of this? The foundation for something is being constructed.


About here.


----------



## thanhlong_tt

How many floors and meters?


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

thanhlong_tt said:


> How many floors and meters?


The figures in the thread title are the latest news we have. If something has been changed since then, it hasn't been officially announced yet.


----------



## João Paulo

Nice and futuristic!


----------



## Gkena

any updates?


----------



## MMJ1405

Shenzhen is no joke, looks good!


----------



## Gelato

Would this project is also delayed because of pandemic covid-19?


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

This project is really giant


----------



## Speechless.♥

This project of four skyscrapers should be redesigned. Main building 499m, than 401m second tower and for example 179 and 221m buildings. Such a project is totally out of reality from the very begining. However, it´s so beautiful...😍😍💗💗


----------



## N830MH

trustevil said:


> No word on height reduction yet? Maybe by the time this thing gets to rising they'll ease up on the restrictions?


No, no height reductions from HK government. I'm sure they will allowed it. If there is no problem at all.


----------



## Fotografer

New renders:























































"The development will contain a conference centre, bus terminal and theatre in organic-shaped buildings around curved landscaped outdoor spaces." - by MVRDV studio
MVRDV designs "urban living room" with stacked plateaus for Shenzhen


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Fotografer said:


> New renders:


Given the placement of the two stadiums, and according to the render quoted below, shouldn't the megatall be visible somewhere in the upper left background of this render? The road layout appears to be the same between the renders, the smaller tower at the edge of the development is clearly visible (the one just right of the megatall in the render below), and you can also see the tower with the staircase-shaped footprint (to the very right in the picture above, at the bottom in the picture below) so the renders match each other very well otherwise. The megatall's podium appears to be there, with a slightly different shape, but where did the tower itself go? All the other buildings are present and accounted for, but the megatall doesn't exist anywhere in the new renders. Has it been pushed back to a later development stage? Or has it simply be taken out of the renders so as not to draw attention to the other stuff? As far as I can tell, it should also be visible in the background of the third render, and just barely edge into the frame in the second.



Hudson11 said:


> where is the footprint of the tower in all of this? The foundation for something is being constructed.


----------



## ed500

Height Cut?











『 坚信未来，耕新时代 』时代变局下，世茂与行业共参破局之道 - 景观网


----------



## Twopsy

Even mainstream media now report about the 500 metre height limit. Even worse: Even buildings over 250 metres should become an exception from now on:








China bans cities from building skyscrapers taller than 1,640 feet


China has forbidden all cities from erecting towers taller than 500 metres (1,640 feet) except in 'special' circumstances. The construction of those taller than 250 metres (820 feet) will be 'strictly limited'.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Wow, I guess we can close the megatallsection all together then :/
The only good thing about this could be 
"*Officials should design buildings that 'represent Chinese characteristics'" *
So maybe we will see a new style in architecture developing from this. Could be interesting!


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Buildings with big black censor bars?


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

By the way, is there a link between the previous name (Shenzhen-Hong Kong International Center) and the current one (Shimao-Shenkong ditto)? The names seem very similar, is that coincidental?

EDIT: And also, there goes the last remaining Megatall on the Prep stage. Of all the Megatalls we know to have been physically underway at some point, this was the last one to go on hold, be scaled down, or canceled. Merdeka PNB118 is the only Megatall currently progressing - and as far as I know, the only tower above 500 m as well. Jeddah Tower is on hold and could theoretically start up again, but for whose money and with what economic expectations, I can't tell. Likewise for Dubai Creek Tower. Whoever owns Goldin Finance 117 seem to have given up too.

There are some Megatalls still left on masterplans, but those are mainly cases we haven't heard from in years, and all of them are in China. It's more likely that the news of their downscaling/cancellation haven't reached us yet. 

So yeah, it's all proposals from here. Wonder if any of them will make it to reality one day. Over the past 15 years, we've had some 40-odd Megatall proposals, of which only three ended up built as planned (and a fourth is underway). The rest fell off along the way. But that's not saying further Megatalls are impossible. There will almost certainly be more of them one day. I wonder where, though?


----------



## Hudson11

Kyll.Ing. said:


> By the way, is there a link between the previous name (Shenzhen-Hong Kong International Center) and the current one (Shimao-Shenkong ditto)? The names seem very similar, is that coincidental?
> 
> EDIT: And also, there goes the last remaining Megatall on the Prep stage. Of all the Megatalls we know to have been physically underway at some point, this was the last one to go on hold, be scaled down, or canceled. Merdeka PNB118 is the only Megatall currently progressing - and as far as I know, the only tower above 500 m as well. Jeddah Tower is on hold and could theoretically start up again, but for whose money and with what economic expectations, I can't tell. Likewise for Dubai Creek Tower. Whoever owns Goldin Finance 117 seem to have given up too.
> 
> There are some Megatalls still left on masterplans, but those are mainly cases we haven't heard from in years, and all of them are in China. It's more likely that the news of their downscaling/cancellation haven't reached us yet.
> 
> So yeah, it's all proposals from here. Wonder if any of them will make it to reality one day. Over the past 15 years, we've had some 40-odd Megatall proposals, of which only three ended up built as planned (and a fourth is underway). The rest fell off along the way. But that's not saying further Megatalls are impossible. There will almost certainly be more of them one day. I wonder where, though?


actually now that you mention it Shenkong is probably Shenzhen-Hong Kong.


----------



## KillerZavatar

the chinese name is 世茂深港国际中心 , nothing changed. Chinese like to shorten two cities by using one character for each, I don't know why this thread was renamed, it is still Shimao Shenzhen-Hong Kong International Center. Shenkong sounds weird in English.


----------



## Iwa_Kiike

From 700m to 500m


----------



## trustevil

It still has that elegant design. Love it let's hope it's a good height. Shenzen second tallest would be nice.


----------



## Speechless.♥

I can see the building will be build according to original design, but shorter and I like it. Cool project indeed.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Kyll.Ing. said:


> By the way, is there a link between the previous name (Shenzhen-Hong Kong International Center) and the current one (Shimao-Shenkong ditto)? The names seem very similar, is that coincidental?
> 
> EDIT: And also, there goes the last remaining Megatall on the Prep stage. Of all the Megatalls we know to have been physically underway at some point, this was the last one to go on hold, be scaled down, or canceled. Merdeka PNB118 is the only Megatall currently progressing - and as far as I know, the only tower above 500 m as well. Jeddah Tower is on hold and could theoretically start up again, but for whose money and with what economic expectations, I can't tell. Likewise for Dubai Creek Tower. Whoever owns Goldin Finance 117 seem to have given up too.
> 
> There are some Megatalls still left on masterplans, but those are mainly cases we haven't heard from in years, and all of them are in China. It's more likely that the news of their downscaling/cancellation haven't reached us yet.
> 
> So yeah, it's all proposals from here. Wonder if any of them will make it to reality one day. Over the past 15 years, we've had some 40-odd Megatall proposals, of which only three ended up built as planned (and a fourth is underway). The rest fell off along the way. But that's not saying further Megatalls are impossible. There will almost certainly be more of them one day. I wonder where, though?







RIP in Rest SSHKIC, those darn height restrictions


----------



## ed500

https://www.shimaogroup.com/smlist/view.php?aid=1915


----------



## Speechless.♥

840m version


----------



## ed500

Posted on bbs.szhome by yao5338706 









































































by 哈尼呀


----------



## KillerZavatar

looks like they might actually market it as Shenkong 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Dude254

Isn't the board rendering reading 500 metres tall?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ no it is not

if you are refering to "总投资约500亿", that means "total investment of about 50Billion RMB"


----------



## A Chicagoan

Speechless.♥ said:


> 840m version


1000m version


----------



## trustevil

What a huge site. How many skyscrapers are going up here? Of course the main tower will probably be Shenzhen second tallest. Go big or go home


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

ed500 said:


> https://www.shimaogroup.com/smlist/view.php?aid=1915


Oh god. They better refill the hole and build a park instead of this 500m tall, mutilated failure.


----------



## trustevil

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> Oh god. They better refill the hole and build a park instead of this 500m tall, mutilated failure.


I see nothing wrong with the design. Tampax should locate their headquarters here and just put "pearl" in LED lights down the side of the building. No in all seriousness IMO this design is gorgeous and let's hope that 500m is the actual height.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

trustevil said:


> I see nothing wrong with the design. Tampax should locate their headquarters here and just put "pearl" in LED lights down the side of the building. No in all seriousness IMO this design is gorgeous and let's hope that 500m is the actual height.


Gorgeous was the initial design. You can't just cut it off at 60% of the height, the whole thing is a fluent, coherent shape. They could scale it down or redesign the top, but making a straight cut and planting a "pyramid" on top is nonsense.


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by a138520562


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by a138520562


----------



## A Chicagoan

I suppose this will be part of a second wave of ~499 meter skyscrapers in China!


----------



## zwamborn

2020-11-10 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500

CTBUH has changed this project to vision, dont know why but maybe height cut conformation incoming.




__





Shimao Shenzhen-Hong Kong International Centre - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com


----------



## oscillation

*via a138520562


























































































*


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^^
that rectangular structure looks like a subway station


----------



## trustevil

I see crane pieces that's a good sign that this is progressing.


----------



## ed500

https://www.shimaogroup.com/smlist/view.php?aid=2087


----------



## trustevil

This is years off I'm assuming? A decade later maybe this will have some good buildings


----------



## ed500

Posted on bbs.szhome by yao5338706 













































































































by lvh520


----------



## trustevil

So this design is going to be used for two different supertalls then lol. I think the other was just a place holder. Maybe they're different but the same


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

trustevil said:


> So this design is going to be used for two different supertalls then lol. I think the other was just a place holder. Maybe they're different but the same


World's tallest twin towers?????


----------



## trustevil

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> World's tallest twin towers?????


Yeah just hundreds of miles away from each other haha. Maybe thousands idk the distance between shenzen and whatever the other cities name is.


----------



## A Chicagoan

trustevil said:


> Yeah just hundreds of miles away from each other haha. Maybe thousands idk the distance between shenzen and whatever the other cities name is.


Shenzhen and Xi'an are around 870 miles/1400 km apart.


----------



## trustevil

Close to a thousand miles


----------



## Dale

Has this gotten in before the new 500m restriction ? Oh, just read the title. I guess not.


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by lugaga686


----------



## ed500

为什么卖得这么好？深圳公寓市场成交第一的楼盘火了！_哈罗


早在2019年11月，世茂深港国际中心首次开盘时，项目就收获了总成交额20亿元的好成绩，其销售面积也夺得了深圳成交榜第一名的桂冠。 在深圳整体房价相对平稳的大背景下，郭女士所持有的房产价格不仅能随大…




www.sohu.com


----------



## Dude254

Kindly translate for us who doesn't understand mandarin characters


----------



## germanicboy

Dude254 said:


> Kindly translate for us who doesn't understand mandarin characters


Does your browser not have an automatic translator? Anyways there is nothing particularly important related to the project in the article


----------



## A Chicagoan

germanicboy said:


> Does your browser not have an automatic translator? Anyways there is nothing particularly important related to the project in the article


Also, they're Chinese characters, not Mandarin characters. It's just about how the Shenzhen real estate market is "on fire"


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

What’s the current state of the main tower?


----------



## WiseSupernova

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> What’s the current state of the main tower?











Nothing much apparently...


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Depressing, I was really hoping that this could possibly become a Megatall again in order to surpass Merdeka 118, but alas I was too hopeful


----------



## WiseSupernova

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Depressing, I was really hoping that this could possibly become a Megatall again in order to surpass Merdeka 118, but alas I was too hopeful


The world doesn't need another d*ck-measuring contest, money should be invested somewhere else. More equity and less selfishness.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

WiseSupernova said:


> The world doesn't need another d*ck-measuring contest, money should be invested somewhere else. More equity and less selfishness.


It’s China, be careful with what you say


----------



## Speechless.♥

WiseSupernova said:


> The world doesn't need another d*ck-measuring contest, money should be invested somewhere else. More equity and less selfishness.


This building will never be build, at least not in next 20 years. And it´s up to developers where they will invest money. Chinesse government can only reduce supertall skyscrapers in China, so there is a limit of 499 meters for example.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Speechless.♥ said:


> This building will never be build, at least not in next 20 years.


What makes you say that?


----------



## Munwon

Speechless.♥ said:


> This building will never be build, at least not in next 20 years. And it´s up to developers where they will invest money. Chinesse government can only reduce supertall skyscrapers in China, so there is a limit of 499 meters for example.


Shimao is a very reliable developer, plus geez... they are fast with the first phase of this


----------



## KillerZavatar

AFAIK, Shimao has a history of height cuts however.


----------



## kunming tiger

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> It’s China, be careful with what you say


That is good advice anywhere....


----------



## 499towersofchina

Seems like the mall and first tower of this mega-development is progressing pretty well according to this excellent 4K video screenshot.


https://www.ixigua.com/7063819855417475621?logTag=b642712a7015676b32d6


----------



## Khale_Xi

In the render the second tower looks 300m+ too. Do we know the height?


----------



## Khale_Xi

We need a separate thread for this one considering that it's well u/c while the main tower may be idle for ages...









化山水之势，造城市灵魂 / 世茂深港国际中心震撼揭幕


伍兹贝格助力世茂打造湾区城市新标杆




mp.weixin.qq.com












Woods Bagot designs Shimao Shenkong International Centre in Shenzhen | Woods Bagot


Representatives from real estate developers Shimao and global architecture firm Woods Bagot recently gathered in Shenzhen, China, to announce Shimao Shenkong International Centre.




www.woodsbagot.com





Masterplan architect: Woods Bagot
Shopping mal architect: Benoy


----------



## Khale_Xi

^^ Compare with the pic posted by @499towersofchina


https://www.ixigua.com/7063819855417475621?logTag=b642712a7015676b32d6


----------



## 499towersofchina

Thank you Khale Xi for reposted my content!!


----------



## Khale_Xi

The towers right to the megatall are expected to be 200m and 180m. Some models/renders show 2x200m identical towers though.

This cluster will be a mini CBD by itself..

Also, what's the project next to the cluster? I mean the L shaped row of towers, in the renders they look around 200m some of them. It says phase I and II in the picture. Do we know the heights? I think they are already growing and we definitely should open a thread for that specific phase if they reach 200m...


----------



## Zaz965

I find shimao shenzhen hong kong slim, it should be thickier


----------



## KillerZavatar

this building is much more reasonable. even if the main tower never gets build, a supertall in longgang is already a pretty big deal. And having several supporting towers is pretty nice as well.

SSP: Shimao Shenzhen-Hong Kong International Centre [2], Shenzhen - SkyscraperPage.com


----------



## Zaz965

KillerZavatar said:


> SSP: Shimao Shenzhen-Hong Kong International Centre [2], Shenzhen - SkyscraperPage.com


no diagram yet 😭 😭 😭


----------



## Speechless♥

Interresting, so the tower is reduced from 650/500 to 338m? Pity, altgough I always sayed that such a project is impossible through Shenzhen invisible corruption powers, I hoped that the height would be around 390m, which they still allows. Pity


----------



## germanicboy

Speechless♥ said:


> Interresting, so the tower is reduced from 650/500 to 338m? Pity, altgough I always sayed that such a project is impossible through Shenzhen invisible corruption powers, I hoped that the height would be around 390m, which they still allows. Pity


This is not the main tower


----------



## Khale_Xi

Same project, diferent plot


----------



## Daniiif

提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## A Chicagoan

Where exactly is the 338 m tower that is under construction?


----------



## Zaz965

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @Victhor, please updates


----------



## trustevil

this building came across my YouTube suggestions such a gorgeous building but nothing going on


----------

